# What is difference between CCR2400 and 210R?



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

I've decided to give up on my PowerClear 210R as the pull cord has lost tension again. This initially happened a few weeks ago and after following advice on this board and aiming a hair dryer on it for awhile, the tension eventually came back and it started. Today I went to start it and tension is gone again. The temperature was recently in the 60s so don't think there is anything frozen in there. I figure I'll sell it to someone better equipped to fix it. 

Anyway, found a deal on a CCR 2400E ($100) that seems in good shape. I can find some info on CCR 2000 and 2450 (which seems to get good reviews) but not much on 2400. How will this compare with the 210R? Is the 2400E a step or down?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

210: 6.5 hp 
2400: 4.0 hp
don't know if they use the same motor or not


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks very much. It looks like the CCR2000 has a 4.5 hp and the 2450 is 5 hp. Seems strange how they sequenced the model numbers if the 2400 is 4 hp. 

Can I ask your thoughts on the CCR2400E? Good machine? I assume I will notice a significant power difference coming from a 210r? Is it worth $100 in good condition? 

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ccr 2000 and 3000 ( 5hp ) used Suzuki motors
Tecumseh most likely on 2450 and 3650, snow commander too
briggs probably on the 2400 and 2500 ( 5hp )
I would just bite the bullet in your case and put the 210 in the shop or look on ebay for another pull cord assembly. I love my 2450e but the 521 ( 5hp ) two stage makes things much easier when the snow gets deep and or heavy


----------



## hakaplan (Jan 29, 2016)

The first 2400 and 2500 (1997) used the Tecumseh HSK-850, which was a real gem. I had a Simplicity and now an Ariens with that and they were quiet, consistent, and just seemed to last forever. 

After that, the 2400/2500, 2450, 3600, 3650, 210, 221Q all used the R-Tek made by Briggs. I'm pretty sure there was only one R-tek which was 141cc. It appears they altered the RPMs to change the HP rating. I currently have a 221QE. 

CCR 2000 and early 3000 by Suzuki. 

Here's a link to a Toro Service manual with lots of engine info, although no specific sizes or HP ratings: http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

2000 was a 4.5HP Suzuki
3000 was a 5HP Suzuki then switched to Briggs at end of production
2400/2500 was a Tecumseh; switched to Briggs at end, they were budget machines comparative to the 3000 and the 2400 even lacks a chute crank (have to stop and walk around machine to rotate)
2450 Briggs
3650 Briggs
Snow Commander Briggs
210 was a redesign that retained the 3650 Briggs with the carb modernized.
New stuff is 4-stroke Loncin (Chinese) Honda clones.

A lot of people mistakenly post that the 4.5 Suzuki and 5HP Suzuki were the same engine with a new sticker which isn't true. The engine actually went through a few revisions and upgrades (one of the most notable external being a removal of a separate ignition module). The block was revised and porting improved which is where the power increase came from. Similar story for the 2450 and 3650 with some porting and RPM differences although Briggs did later consolidate short-block production to all 3650 specs. The engine in the snow commander was unique being physically larger and had a longer stroke.

Your recoil problem is not all that uncommon, the plastic warps causing the starter pawls to stick. There is no realistic fix other than replacing. The design of the 210 with that engine is fairly stupid since one of the housing bolts is directly on top of the frame so you have to remove the 4 bolts that mount the engine to the frame and rotate it for access. All the same a reasonable shop price for recoil and labor shouldn't be much more than $100. A nearly 20 year old CCR2400 would be a down grade and those 2-cycle Tecumseh engines always sounded like they're running at the redline. Never liked them. Royal pain to start in the cold by pull too. If it doesn't have an electric start you couldn't give one of those machines to me.

The Briggs R-Tek is a good engine except for the plastic recoil issue, plastic electric starter bodies breaking around the mounts, and the plastic carb bodies which will inevitably all go bad (210 updated to a metal carb). See a trend there at all? Solid performance when working proper though. Suzuki's were also excellent, very high quality commercial grade engine that rarely breaks and one of the nicest features is they're comparatively quiet but they're insanely expensive to get new parts for and anything you find is going to have 20-30 years of beating on it and probably require some frame components at the least.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Plastic Parts on a Snowblower=Problems


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

The R-Tech engine had the support taken over by Briggs, and then built by Briggs. Before that it was supported by Toro because Toro owned the engine. The R-Tech came about some time after Toro bought Lawnboy, the R-Tech engine was a tweaked and re-branded Lawnboy Duraforce engine.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

all ccr3000 and ccr2000s are suzuki engines none use briggs engines


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

43128 said:


> all ccr3000 and ccr2000s are suzuki engines none use briggs engines


True for 2000, not for 3000. At the very end of the production run in 1999 the first R-Tek powered CCR 3000s were introduced before they did the official name change to 2450/3650 models. For example model 38433 was a CCR3000 powered by an R-Tek.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

never seen any before but your right im wrong. they must be very rare


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 30, 2021)

Anyone know for sure which aluminum carb will work to replace the plastic carb on a CCR 2400 with R-Tek engine? 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you had a 2000, 2450, 3650, 210R, which would you keep and which would you sell?

I have all of these.


----------

